# Taurus "Judge" Revolver



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

I have been looking into purchasing this pistol, but before I do I am would like to know if any of you guys have experience with this gun. If you do, would you please give me your thoughts.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I also have no personal experience with that firearm, but I thought I would share with you that I saw one last night on the KSL site that the guy was asking $350.00 for. Good Luck. Al.


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks, I will look into that.


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

It is a gun that is very high on my priority list just as soon as they change the grips they are not very comfortable and when I shot a .410 out of my buddies I did not like the way it felt.


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

Have you heard if they are planning on changing the grips?? The judge is top on my list as well.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

I have seen the gun and held the gun, but never shot it. I was not even tempted. First off, why would you want a shotgun with such a short barrel? Some say for snakes, I say any snake close enough to be a threat is within 3 feet so if I can't hit that with a bullet, I will go back to shooting school. If the snake is further than that, its live and let live. The cylinder is way too long and heavy for a 45 and since I see no use for a shotgun in a handgun, it is of no interest to me. 

Too bulky for a carry gun, and not very well suited for hunting with the short barrel. 
I like the 45 LC cartridge, but would prefer to have in it in a good single action with adjustable sights and a 5.5 or 7 inch barrel. Now that is a woods gun. 

Carry on!


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Hop on over to the box o truth and take a look.

http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot41.htm


----------



## Slipknot (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't know if they are going to change the grips. I felt like the gun was turning itself on me and I did not like it! As far as a .410 pistol round you should own it because you can if you choose to do so. I peronally don't see any reason to own a .22 pistol but if you want one knock yourself out. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I really didnt like the feel of this revolver. Felt cheap and poorly constructed plus the grips felt like they were inspored by a toddler. The idea of the revolver is interesting, and in some ways I guess it could be useful on the deer hunt when you happen to pop up a grouse, or if you want to shoot someone but have shakey hands. But I would wait til S&W or Ruger came out with one before I bought the Judge


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

They make a "Night Court" version that has a flat finish versus the blue finish. If I got one, I would get that just so you don't have to worry about it rusting.

There is also a 3" chamber in the Judge, the link to the test results shows a 2 1/2" model, I would get the 3" version. After reading the results, the only reason I would want this is because it can shoot bird shot with a big pattern range. It would be a defensive round for a car jacking. I don't think it will do a lot of damage other than place some precise stings to someone's nose and blur their vision so you can escape an attack.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Me and my old man bought Judge revolvers. So far I've really liked it. It is really fun to shoot, but understand that it does have its limitations. The rifling in the barrel causes the shot to spread out really quick. We did a jackrabbit hunt with them. It was pretty fun. The factory grips are a joke, I promptly replaced them with Hogue ones. The same grips that fit the Tracker fit the Judge.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Am I the only one who has often longed for a grouse gun while deer hunting? It seems like this would be a fun way to bring home a "chicken" for a campfire dinner.


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

BirdDogger said:


> Am I the only one who has often longed for a grouse gun while deer hunting? It seems like this would be a fun way to bring home a "chicken" for a campfire dinner.


That was another benefit for me getting one. I have yet to shoot a grouse with it, but I look forward to the opportunity.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Does the Judge feel poorly constructed to you? When I looked at one, it seemed like the barrel was just soldered into place.... or was the lining in the barrel designed for the 410 shot shell?


----------



## Lycan (Sep 22, 2008)

Bax* said:


> Does the Judge feel poorly constructed to you? When I looked at one, it seemed like the barrel was just soldered into place.... or was the lining in the barrel designed for the 410 shot shell?


Well, you can definitely tell the difference between the Brazilian made Taurus revolvers and the American brands. Not that the Brazilians make complete junk, but the exacting standards are not as strict as say S&W. The main thing I didn't like was the grips. I thought they were cheesy and meant for smaller hands. There is one screw that holds the grip on, and when you take the grip off you can tell the hole in the frame is not exactly centered. This made putting the Hogue grip, and even putting the original back on, a bit of an ordeal. The Hogue grips are much better ergonomically and balance the gun out better IMO. The Judge is basically one of their Tracker models which are essentially more of a working man's gun. The cylinder advances without a hitch, but it is certainly not as refined as those on my S&Ws. The trigger pull is awfully heavy unless you have the hammer back, but sadly most gun makers set their triggers like that on purpose these days. It is definitely not as nicely built as a Smith and Wesson revolver, but I think it is strongly constructed nonetheless and is more the type of gun you're not afraid of getting dirty. You've got to take price into consideration too. I paid $400 for mine brand new a year ago, and I'd bet that if S&W or Ruger came out with one in .410 it would be in the $800-$1000 range. I love this gun though, and with that Hogue grip there is practically no recoil. I let some 12 year old scouts shoot it and they went through a box of shells each without complaining.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

My buddy bought one and we played with it during the deer hunt. Shooting hand thrown pigeons was fun! His shoots high with #7 1/2 shot but low with 200 grain .45 slugs. My wife shot it and liked it so that's what she is getting for Christmas. I figure it should do her well for home and car protection. #4 shot loaded for first couple rounds, 45 after that. No worries about a long barreled shotgun getting grabbed, will shoot even if someone grabs the barrel, "shot" in the face should dissuade someone from coming any closer, if not the .45s will be effective.

I'd like one to pack on the deer hunt just because I could use it for grouse that we often kick up. I've even thought about getting the 6 inch barrel and packing it instead of my 6" ruger. Undecided if the 3 inch cylinder would be that much better.


----------

